# JWU RI week 6



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm not liking dining room service. I get too confused. Once again we are running into the same problem of the chef/instructor not really teaching much in the way of hands-on, but just giving us lots of notes and then letting us go wait tables with actual people on them. I am confusing left from right, clearing from placing, how to write a check, I haven't nailed how to tell the guests the menu in an informative and mouth-watering way...etc. I have a great time in the class because I get along with almost everyone there, and it goes without any major mistakes like dropping anything, but I don't feel like I'm getting the hang of the routine. I wouldn't worry much about it since this is not what I'm going to school for, but I am stressed out about getting graded on serving in the next couple days.
Also I have a cold and I pray it gets better by Monday. I have 3 or 4 different kinds of medicine but most are drowsy, and I don't want to sleep all day.
Well that is the update.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

So, it wasn't just me, then! The bad thing is that I had a good instructor and still had no clue.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Our instructor is good, very nice and cheerful but I don't feel like she is teaching enough, as I mentioned. I am someone who learns by doing, but only when I am absolutely sure I am "doing" it the correct way. I know that with 20+ people in each class, the instructors don't have the time for individual instruction. It's a shame.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Just wanted to let you all know that my next post will either be Monday night or Tuesday morning. We find out our grades for Dining room service on Monday and I will also have a couple classes of Continental cooking under my belt so I can report on that.
Until then!


----------

